# Elmo's first birthday



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

It seems like it was just yesterday when we brought Elmo home. We had planned for this little guy as much as couples plan for babies! Before we starting looking for a puppy, my husband got a job working at night so one of us would be home most of the time while he grew up. I was also working from home one day a week at the time. 

Honestly, I did not know I would get so attached to Elmo. He really is my little baby and he makes me proud. In the summer, we took very long walks and everybody in the neighborhood knows him. It's so cute when I see a bunch of kids far away saying "Elmo!" and running up to play with him. He loves the attention. There is another woman we met on our walks who said she does not usually like big dogs, but Elmo is the exception. She said he is so sweet and gentle, and that we should consider having him go and visit the elderly or sick people to cheer them up. I was gleeming inside to hear that! 

He is so sweet, intelligent and caring. I expected to love our new dog, but I didn't expect so much in return. I feel like Elmo takes care of me as much as I do of him. If I go to bed and my husband is still awake, Elmo sits outside the bedroom door. If I take a shower, he's waiting for me outside the door. If one of us is upstairs and the other is downstairs, Elmo sits on the landing in the stairs so he is close to both of us. Sometimes, Elmo jumps up on the bed with me and waits for me to fall asleep. Then, he leaves. I have severe arthritis and Elmo knows when I am having a bad day. He is on his best behavior. He also comes up for extra hugs and kisses. I think he knows it cheers me up. 

Happy Birthday Elmo! We are so happy you have come into our lives. Here are some pictures of our little guy growing up. 

Elmo's first day home


















Elmo meets Molly









First time he sees a tennis ball









You're cute, but when are you leaving?









Look at those feet!









Elmo and Molly









Sitting in his favorite spot then.









Sitting in his favorite spot now.









Elmo loves Molly









I didn't get a hat for my birthday!









I'm so embarrassed wearing this hat









Get this balloon off of me!









This is how Elmo looks 95% of the time. He's always so happy.









My baby is all grown up.


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

What a beautiful boy!!


----------



## RussUK (Jun 24, 2007)

what an ace dog


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

handsome!!!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Elmo!! I love his balloon!


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

Man, what a face. Happy Birthday Elmo!


----------



## bjoy02 (Sep 9, 2002)

Elmo looks very sweet. That tennis ball picture is adorable!
















handsome boy!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Elmo had a great birthday. He got a HUGE bone, a blue dino Cuz which he loves, and a stuffed dog toy. Molly ran off with the bone which is almost as big as her, while Elmo played with his dino. I still can't believe Elmo was just a little bigger than Molly when we brought him home.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Elmo!!


----------

